# North to Alaska



## akjimny

14 days and counting.      I am sure hoping Canada warms up by then


----------



## H2H1

Re: North to Alaska

well Jim you and the boss lady be careful on your trip. We hope to meet you and the boss at the M&G


----------



## LEN

Re: North to Alaska

30 and 14 to go for me. But I'm starting further north. Where is your final stop. Might just try and stop by. Just leave a bread crumb trail.

LEN


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

Final stop is my Sister-in-law's driveway in Anchorage.  They live in the Muldoon area, close to the Army and Air Force bases.  We will either be at her house or down on the Kenai, fishing (hopefully catching) :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Blueeyes

Re: North to Alaska

I am so jealous of your trip. We went to Alaska on a cruise & took the land tour on a train but would still like to go in our Rv.
Don't pet any bears.  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

Just did a quick check on Gas Buddy - prices running around $4.15 a gallon, Calgary thru Edmonton, and higher the further North I go.  Oh well, gotta do what I gotta do to get there.  If you see me along side of the road holding an impromptu yard sale for gas money, please stop and buy something. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

Can't wait to get on the road ! ! !  Loading up non-perishable groceries and some clothes.  Boss Lady says she'll need to take more this year.    .  need to fill and flush the water tank one more time, hook up the trailer, load the motorcycles, medicines, stuff, stuff and more stuff.

Meanwhile, gas prices are go up, up, up.   :angry:  :angry:      Oh well, whatcha gonna do. :bleh:  :bleh:  :question:  :question:


----------



## whitey

Re: North to Alaska

Jim; you are going to get up their before the Ice gose out at Nenana. i'm beting on 17 May 11 at 13:17hrs. 
what do you think.


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

All those years up there I never placed at bet on the Ice Classic.  Too unpredictable for me.  But we'll be there no later than May 5th, or my bro-in-law's license will expire and he'll have to take his CDL exam all over.  So needless to say, he's in a rush to get back. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: North to Alaska

Well Jim you the boss lady and BiL be careful on your trip back to God Country. One of these days I hope to travel up and see that beautiful state.


----------



## LEN

Re: North to Alaska

One step closer!! Got my Bear negotiation tool today that I can take through Canada and on the Alaska. Well it could work for protection too. 8 shot Remington 870 short barrel and regular plus a pistol grip if I want to shorten it. Wonder in bear country how I should load it   buck, buck, slug, buck, slug or buck, slug, buck, slug.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Re: North to Alaska

Well Len I guess that would  depend if I wanted a bear rug, or be bear food. But for me it would slug slug slug slug, and if that didn't do the job, a real fast pair of shoes.    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

Len - I have a Mossberg 500.  I go frangible, frangible, slug, slug, buck, buck.  Have the standard stock with a sling, but I'm going to get the collapsible stock with the pistol grip when I get up there.  Remember to fill out the paperwork in advance for the Canadians and you shouldn't have any problems coming across the border.  I didn't last year.  Just had to pay them their $25.00 fee.


----------



## LEN

Re: North to Alaska

I think I have their page bookmarked so I can fill it out and have it all ready. What do we need on the way back, haven't researched that yet. Kinda looked at the fishing gear today too. 2 Light spinning, medium spinning, heavy spinning, medium to heavy level wind and a club of a fly rod. May have to pickup a bunch of new line and a few lures.

LEN


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

If your stay is Alaska is less than 60 days, it's the same paperwork, coming and going.  However, if you stay over 60 days, you have to fill it out again and pay another $25.00.

Your selection of fishing gear looks good.  If you already have it, bring it.  If not, Walmart or Fred Meyers carries everything you need.  I hope I remember to bring my fly tying gear.  I like my own better than most of what I can buy.  You will need hip boots or waders if you are going to do any salmon fishing on the rivers.


----------



## C Nash

Re: North to Alaska

You lucky folks that are going to Alaska may find this interesting http://www.northtoalaska.com/gmap/ShowMap2.aspx


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

That's pretty neat, Nash.  Unfortunately for me, the trip up won't include any sightseeing.  If my Bro-In-Law had his way, we'd drive straight thru, one sleeping, one driving, and Boss Lady fixing sandwiches along the way while bouncing down the highway.  Maybe on the way back. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: North to Alaska

IMO that is the only way to travel ,,, go go till u get there ,, no matter what ,, then take u'r time on the way back ,, but i not much for sight seeing ,, all i want to do is get to where i am going ,, and then take my time coming back ,, cause i know i am only heading home  :disapprove:  :angry:


----------



## C Nash

Re: North to Alaska

Not me Rod.  I got to stop and see everthing.  Took us a week to drive the Blue Ridge PW.  LOL  I thought it was a law that you HAVE to pull of at ever pull off :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: North to Alaska

Nash I am with you, I like to stop and smell the flowers,  I don't, I am so excited to be out that I become Rod and get there and then site see on the way back. I do try to see all I can thru the windshield, but unless I get orders to stop I don't well except for gas


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

Gas and Rest Stops.      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

It's an "Older Person" thing. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny

Re: North to Alaska

Fourth day on the road.  First night was okay.  Second night, as we were pulling into the road to the campground, there were flashing blue lights in the rear view mirror.  Ooooooo, sparkly!!  Since my Bro-In-Law was driving, I asked him what he had done to warrant such attention.  He was baffled.  He rolled down the window and the officer asked if we were heading for the Creekside Campground?  We said "Yes."  The officer told us that they were evacuating everybody from down there due to the creek flooding.  So, with tears in our eyes and sadness in our hearts, we headed off into the night looking for another campground.  We found another campground about 20 miles further down the road that was only half flooded out.  Ah - what a grand adventure.  Tonight we are camped at a service plaza on the Ohio Turnpike.  $15.00 for electricity with a dump station and water available.  Not too bad.  Tomorrow we are off to Indiana and Illinois, trying to dodge tornadoes along the way.     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## stefan s

How was your trip to Alaska?  My wife and I have thought about taking a road trip up there but never made good on all the talk.  We did take an Alaskan cruise a few years ago.  Even that was cold!  My wife literally looked like an Eskimo bundled up in her jacket, mittens, scarf, and her UGG boots.  The best part of the trip was whale watching.  If you RV up there, are there any good spots for watching marine wildlife?  I was hoping to see a moose.  Maybe next time.


----------



## LEN

We were up for 58 days this year, we had warmer weather than the northwest for most of the time. Don't think we had the heater on more than a couple times overnight and just a warm up in the morning most of the time. We had Moose, grizz, black bear, cariboo, sheep and other animals under 20' from the toad. Yes there are a number of spots to sit and watch wild life, Homer spit, Ninilchick(deep creek beach) for eagles, and lots of little lakes to boondock by on the way up that have birds,beaver, muskrat, and moose, and sheep on the mountains near by.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty

Len, Jimmy...

I assume you folks carry some type of weapons with all the critters about? Especially when boon-docking.


----------



## akjimny

12 guage Mossberg pump, loaded buckshot, buckshot, slug, slug.  Haven't had to use it yet.  Thank goodness - the paperwork afterward would probably take up half the summer.


----------



## H2H1

OK the old Gerogia red neck here need some advice,,,  since we moved to the new forum and I lost my map of the states, how do I put them back on here?


----------



## LEN

Same as akjimny only Winchester. Remember going through Canada no hand guns. Paper work on line for Canada  and be sure to get paperwork for return to US, I was beatup for not having it on the return to the lower 48 but was in and out of Alaska with no trouble.

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Len what paper work are you talking about?  Also when I drove to Alaska about 36 years ago I was aloud to take a hand gun.  The Canadian border sealed it in a bag, notified the Alaska Canadian Border that I was coming. I had so many days to get there.  When I got to the Alaska border I had to take the sealed bag in so they could make sure the bag had not been tampered with, recorded the numbers on the bag then they sent me on my way.   Is this still the case?


----------



## akjimny

If you go to this website (http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/form-formulaire/pdfs/909.pdf) you will find the form you need to fill out to bring a long gun (rifle/shotgun) into Canada.  You will also need $25.00 for each weapon.  I believe you can bring a pistol in if the barrel is 5 inches or longer and you have an "Authorization to Transport" completed prior to entry.  It can be done but it ain't easy (or cheap).


----------



## LEN

Don't think the handgun bag is done anymore at least I couldn't find any reference. The Canadian paper work is down loadable, they didn't ask to see the gun I took just gimmie the money. And I haven't seen the US paper work, but I didn't know it existed. 

LEN


----------



## akjimny

At the Canadian border I had the gun laid out on the bed.  The customs officer came in and verified the serial number against the paperwork, then sent me over to pay the entry fee.  The US border officers didn't even ask about any weapons.  I probably could have driven across in an M1 tank.  All they wanted to know was if I was bringing in any fruits or vegtables from Canada and if I had more than 10 grand in cash (I wish).


----------

